
Android apps cost more than iOS apps - weirdcat
http://www.canalys.com/newsroom/android-apps-are-too-expensive
======
nextparadigms
I think this is misleading. Most of the apps in top paid for Android, are not
the same apps as those on the Apple App Store.

Also, there's a higher percentage of free apps on Android than on iOS. I very
much doubt that the average app on Android is more expensive than on iOS,
especially if you count iPad apps, which are usually twice as expensive as
normal iPhone apps.

~~~
weirdcat
I was thinking about that too, and I recall a thread where someone said a good
strategy is to release a paid app for iOS and an ad-supported free one for
android. That said, top 100 best sold apps here and there being priced quite
differently is quite interesting and counter-intuitive.

I wonder if perhaps it might be partly due to some nicely priced niche apps
being better represented in (by definition more open) android market than in
the iOS one. Not that I know of any or actually looked into it; plus, I doubt
many such apps would get into the top 100.

